
Full House - mooreds
http://www.slate.com/articles/business/metropolis/2016/08/boulder_colorado_s_picklebric_show_why_expensive_cities_need_group_housing.html?wpsrc=sh_all_dt_tw_bot
======
red_blobs
There are two solutions:

1) move outside a major city. I've never lived directly in a major city and
have always been able to afford apartment rent. Even when I was making
slightly above minimum wage.

2) Cities need to change the rules on housing. San Francisco, for instance,
has an artificial housing shortage. The city artificially limits the amount of
housing (height and amount), and since demand increases every year, the price
also increases. While this is great for anyone that owns property, it's bad
for renters.

Most left-leaning cities do this and then turn around and complain that rent-
prices are too high. I often wonder if they tech econ 101 anymore.

